
Portabella, an end-to-end encrypted issue tracker/kanban board - alex_portabella
https://portabella.io
======
alex_portabella
Hey there HN,

I've been working on Portabella for the past 5 or so weeks after I left my
job. It started out as an e2ee todo list [https://encrypted-
todos.netlify.app](https://encrypted-todos.netlify.app), I then thought a
kanban board would be more useful and it has spiralled since then.

Happy to answer any questions, I'm still a beginner in the design world and
it's just me working on it at the moment.

Tech stack is: React/Grommet (styled-components)/web crypto API,
Node.js/Postgres and Netlify for hosting. I'll be looking to move off Netlify
in the next week or so as I transition to a collaboration model powered with
websockets.

